# Orange County Man Dies Trimming Tree After Jeanne



## Wolfcsm (Sep 30, 2004)

Orange County Man Dies Trimming Tree After Jeanne 

Saw this in a Florida web site:

An Orange County, Fla., man died Wednesday after being hit by a branch and knocked off a ladder while cleaning debris from Hurricane Jeanne, according to Local 6 News.

Officials said Terry Shriah was trying to trim a tree that was knocked over during the hurricane when he fell from a ladder.

Detectives said a branch he was cutting snapped back and struck in the chest. The impact knocked Shriah off the ladder.

He later died at a local hospital.

Shriah's cause of death had not been determined.

http://www.local6.com/news/3771799/detail.html

Hal


----------



## GTL Inc. (Oct 20, 2004)

*tree work*

There have been more than one caes of stuipedness that has come out of Florida. A buddy of mine once asked me a lawn guy if i did trees i said no call these people ask them.

Well i had not seen him at his business up in apopka fl in some time, so i asked what happend to , one of the workers said that him & his brother were cutting down a tree a branch sliped and went rite through his leg.

Later at the end of the month he was at work and said that , gave soem excuess why did not higher any one . The hospital bill was over 20k with a month off and no money comming in.


----------



## Wolfcsm (Oct 20, 2004)

Looks like some of the homeowner accidents are foks trying to go too fast - might also apply to some of the "pro" accidents.

Hal


----------

